# Screwfix dovetail jig



## dm65 (23 Mar 2013)

If you're interested, I have attached a crude spreadsheet to calculate back stop distance on these type of dovetail jigs

Correction, xls/xlsx extensions not allowed so, if you use the following formula in a new spreadsheet "=(C4*2)+(D4/2)-(E4/2)" where C4=stock thickness, D4=Router base diameter, and E4=cutter diameter (all in millimeters)

This will convert an imperial fraction to metric (in Excel) "=(CONVERT(C10,"in","m")*1000)" where C10 is the imperial size you want to convert which may help with the above

Hope that helps someone

Denis


----------



## MickCheese (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks Denis

Will store this for future reference. 

Mick


----------

